# Stovell-HT



## grstovell (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Recently moved to a new house and we're starting construction for our new theater. We used to have one in our previous home and were able to bring over some of the equipment and the chairs =)

Here's what we have so far.
Room dimensions: 19x13x7 (I know... height is hideous, but I'm dealing with a cased-in AC duct and return I can;t move)
Equipment:
Screen is an Elite Screen ER92WH1 Sable Fixed Frame 92-Inch Diagonal (45"x79.9"), 16:9 Aspect Ratio, CineWhite (1.1 Gain)
Projector is an old Sharp DT-100 but will soon (January) become an Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350
Yamaha receiver (with no HDMI output - also to be changed next year)

Budget for screen, projector, receiver and a Logitech Harmony Link will be $2K

HD DirecTV DVR
Blue Ray (Magnavox - cheapo - does the trick)
AppleTV and MacMini
(all equipment in a separate small room-like hallway next to the HT.
Will add three more seats at some point.

Right now I'm busy cabling (and trying to figure out where to put the projector (as far back as possible) to still zoom enough and fill the screen.)

Below is what the room looks like right now and what it's supposed to look like when it's done.


----------



## grstovell (Nov 26, 2011)

One quick question I posted elsewhere.
Being that the screen is 92 diagonal and the room is 19 ft long... and the (soon) new projector has a lens throw of 2.1:1 --- how far can I place it to still be able to zoom in and fit in the screen? I'm thinking I can set it all the way in the back of the room (18ft lens) and still be ok.
Is my math right? I need to put the cables up tomorrow before the drywall goes up on Monday.
HELP! Thanks.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Try the calculator at projector central. Generally though the further back the projector the dimmer the image.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am also going with a 92" screen and I wanted to place the projector in the AV closet at the back of the room which was at about 19'. The only projectors I found that could project that far were the Epsons. But, as Cyber pointed out above, the image will be much dimmer.

In the end, I decided to mount the projector closer because mounting it that far back really limits the projectors you can look at if you decide to replace it later.


----------



## grstovell (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
I'm going to split the difference at 16.5 feet to get the projector above the second row of seats.

New question... speakers. I have little boxy speakers from an in-box home theater Yamaha system (about $400 5 years ago) and will eventually replace the receiver (January) to accommodate for HDMI. I did find these speakers from monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10837&cs_id=1083702&p_id=4618&seq=1&format=2

Their specs are much better than what I have and love the idea of having in wall speakers.
I have a problem though:
The front speakers cannot go in the ceiling since I have that hideous AC return all over the top left half of the room.
Nor can they go on each side of the screen (front wall) since I have a door on the right which will be hidden by a black velvet curtain (so will the wall space left of the screen to balance)

So here's the question. Since these speakers have pivoting tweeters, can I place the speakers on the side walls (2 up front-side walls for front speakers and 2 in the back side walls for surround)?

If not, I'll stay with the original mini-speakers, but I do need to string cables before the ceiling and wall drywalling on Tuesday.

Does this make sense? Any takers?

Thanks


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That's a great rendering in your OP, and I love the colour scheme in it. 

I have been eyeing those Monoprice speakers as well for my surrounds whenever I get around to building our room, and think they would be great in that capacity. I wouldn't want to put my main front speakers on the sides of the room though, even with a pivoting tweeter. I would sooner mount conventional speakers with a bracket, preferably to the screen wall somehow, but if not, either from the ceiling along the screen wall or on the side walls, but with the full speakers able to be aimed forward to the seats. You should be able to wire these up to use with your existing speakers, and then if you ever decide to upgrade then it would be easy.


----------

